# Grandma Lucy's is undigestable!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:angry: My girls have been on the Grandma Lucy's for about a week. I was feeding only 1/4 of Grandma Lucy's to 3/4 of their regular food. My Rose started getting gas, and when she burped, there was a strong garlicy smell. Also she wasn't pooping as much as usual. Yesterday morning, she vomited a huge amount of undigested food. I was up with her most of the night as she kept vomiting up more food. Apparently, it had "backed up" in her digestive tract. I feel terrible about giving her that food. :smcry: She has NEVER vomited. She was hungry this morning which is a good sign, but clearly not herself. (Duh-wonder why?!) I gave her about a tablespoon of plain chicken and rice about an hour ago. So far, so good. I will try another tablespoon later this morning. She's resting comfortably, thank goodness. My Lily has fared better with the Grandma Lucy's. The food went through but came out only partly digested. I plan to contact Grandma Lucy's about this. My Rose could have had an obstruction!:crying:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I recently tried it to see if I wanted to use it as a back up food to my home cooking.

It did not agree with Nikki's digestive system at all. Keiko digested it okay, but she wasn't crazy about it and didn't finish it. 

Other people have had their dogs on it for a while, and from what I've read, it seems as if their dogs love it and are doing just fine. 

Perhaps it's an individual thing - as is most food preference, sensitivity, intolerance, and allergy. 

That is exactly why it is better not to make any sweeping generalizations about foods regarding sensitivities to certain ingredients, or likes/dislikes of certain brands, or allergies to certain proteins, when telling people what they should or shouldn't feed their Maltese.

I know, because I have been guilty of that myself, and will not do it in the future. I can only tell people what has worked for us.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, poor little sweetie- hope she is feeling better soon. I tried the food on my dogs and none of them would even eat it- that includes Mindy who will pretty much eat everything!! But I really do like their treats. The mini meatballs, freeze dried lamb and chicken, and the trail mix are all favorites of all my pups!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh dear, I hope Rose improves today. Poor baby. I agree, food is such a trial and error issue for everyone. I know that with the dehydrated foods it's important to transition super slow. But, you were doing that with Rose and Lily. Last year, I tried the Sojos dehydrated food and added the missing link supplement. Mandy and Josey did really well on it. But, Cody started to tearstain on it. :angry: (He's never tearstained on any food in 9 yrs.) As soon as I took Cody off of it, his face cleared back up to pure white. My local pet boutique thought he was allergic to the alfalfa plant in it. Food can be such a frustrating journey. Hugs to your sweet baby Rose! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you see Poochie's thread a few weeks ago? Vanilla couldn't digest the vegetables.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...dr-harvey-grandma-lucy-users-please-help.html


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Food is never a perfect fit for all. Hunter salvates for Grandma Lucy's when the box from UPS arrives and we have never had any issues with him and the food. But, of course, it may simply be that this food is a good fit for him  Like Suzan said - food sensitivity varies by each dog so their reactions are likely to all be different  I'm sorry she doesn't feel well and I do hope that she gets better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm so sorry that this happened to Rose and hope she's feeling better. We got a sample of Grandma Lucy's and Tyler wouldn't eat it. I agree with Suzan. Just like people, some foods agree with our fluffs others don't. I have the same problems myself - years ago was in so much pain after eating and finally figured out it was onion and an intolerance to it. Other people eat whole slices of onion on their burgers and are fine. I think many of us look for different things in food and we just have to monitor how our little ones react and adjust accordingly. If you have any signs that the food isn't agreeing with them, I personally would stop.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

April, I hope Rose feels better soon!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

If a dog is vomitting up food whole that is usually a sign of inflammatory bowel disease of the small intestines. The food gets backed up and cannot get digested from the small intestines to the large intestines when this happens. Dogs can get this from being on a diet for a long period of time and it is a food intolerance. It is along the lines of a food allergy and chicken can be a big culprit for this. 

It may not necessarily be the food is not digestible it just may mean it is not the right diet for your little one.

My dex has ibd of the small intestines and he can only have one diet but I was told at any time he could not tolerate it but we have been lucky for almost 5 years now on this diet. Before this he would get backed up and vomit food whole and he had pancreatitis from it too as the small intestines is near the pancreas so if it gets backed up it can set off the pancreas as well  

Hope this helps and maybe it is not this but anytime a dog vomits up food whole this is a strong possibility


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh dear, I hope Rose improves today. Poor baby. I agree, food is such a trial and error issue for everyone. I know that with the dehydrated foods it's important to transition super slow. But, you were doing that with Rose and Lily. Last year, I tried the Sojos dehydrated food and added the missing link supplement. Mandy and Josey did really well on it. But, Cody started to tearstain on it. :angry: (He's never tearstained on any food in 9 yrs.) As soon as I took Cody off of it, his face cleared back up to pure white. My local pet boutique thought he was allergic to the alfalfa plant in it. Food can be such a frustrating journey. Hugs to your sweet baby Rose! :grouphug:


this is interesting you say this as demi has started staining on cod her mouth, feet and eyes so i am putting her back on chicken as thinking this is the culprit plus she is having weird gagging and seizure type episodes at night too


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I recently tried it to see if I wanted to use it as a back up food to my home cooking.
> 
> It did not agree with Nikki's digestive system at all. Keiko digested it okay, but she wasn't crazy about it and didn't finish it.
> 
> ...


yep every dog is different who would have thought cod would cause demi to react - not sure but I will know in 12 weeks when she is back on chicken again. DD and Lucy do great on cod it is only demi that is reacting so you never know. 

Big mistake i made is trying to get all of them on the same diet when i was new at this and switching everyone to dd diets since she has allergies and then dex ended up almost dying of pancreatitis on one of the foods  I learned the hard way to treat each dog as an individual and if it is not broke do not fix it or you will make yourself crazy lol


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jpupart said:


> Oh, poor little sweetie- hope she is feeling better soon. I tried the food on my dogs and none of them would even eat it- that includes Mindy who will pretty much eat everything!! But I really do like their treats. The mini meatballs, freeze dried lamb and chicken, and the trail mix are all favorites of all my pups!


Thanks, Jocelyn. I guess I should have mentioned that it was the Artisian chicken grain-free.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh dear, I hope Rose improves today. Poor baby. I agree, food is such a trial and error issue for everyone. I know that with the dehydrated foods it's important to transition super slow. But, you were doing that with Rose and Lily. Last year, I tried the Sojos dehydrated food and added the missing link supplement. Mandy and Josey did really well on it. But, Cody started to tearstain on it. :angry: (He's never tearstained on any food in 9 yrs.) As soon as I took Cody off of it, his face cleared back up to pure white. My local pet boutique thought he was allergic to the alfalfa plant in it. Food can be such a frustrating journey. Hugs to your sweet baby Rose! :grouphug:


Thanks, Suzi. I was pretty worried.:crying:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I learned the hard way to treat each dog as an individual and if it is not broke do not fix it or you will make yourself crazy lol[/QUOTE]That's very good advice. I did try to fix something that wasn't broken. I learned my lesson!:embarrassed:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April - I'm so sorry that this happened to Rose and hope she's feeling better. We got a sample of Grandma Lucy's and Tyler wouldn't eat it. I agree with Suzan. Just like people, some foods agree with our fluffs others don't. I have the same problems myself - years ago was in so much pain after eating and finally figured out it was onion and an intolerance to it. Other people eat whole slices of onion on their burgers and are fine. I think many of us look for different things in food and we just have to monitor how our little ones react and adjust accordingly. If you have any signs that the food isn't agreeing with them, I personally would stop.


Thank you, Susan. I'm not going to feed it, again. (love your new siggy!)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Did you see Poochie's thread a few weeks ago? Vanilla couldn't digest the vegetables. Thanks, Marj. I did see that and this food affected my Lily the same way. That is one of the reasons I reported it to Grandma Lucy's.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Food is never a perfect fit for all. Hunter salvates for Grandma Lucy's when the box from UPS arrives and we have never had any issues with him and the food. But, of course, it may simply be that this food is a good fit for him  Like Suzan said - food sensitivity varies by each dog so their reactions are likely to all be different  I'm sorry she doesn't feel well and I do hope that she gets better!


Thanks, Erin.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Terry36 said:


> April, I hope Rose feels better soon!


Thank you-she is tired and sleeping right now so this is good.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

dwerten said:


> If a dog is vomitting up food whole that is usually a sign of inflammatory bowel disease of the small intestines. The food gets backed up and cannot get digested from the small intestines to the large intestines when this happens. Dogs can get this from being on a diet for a long period of time and it is a food intolerance. It is along the lines of a food allergy and chicken can be a big culprit for this.
> 
> It may not necessarily be the food is not digestible it just may mean it is not the right diet for your little one.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it is not IBD as both my girls were adversely affected. They were healthy and doing well until I messed things up for them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I recently tried it to see if I wanted to use it as a back up food to my home cooking.
> 
> It did not agree with Nikki's digestive system at all. Keiko digested it okay, but she wasn't crazy about it and didn't finish it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Suzan. I remember you mentioned this in a post.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Did you see Poochie's thread a few weeks ago? Vanilla couldn't digest the vegetables.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...dr-harvey-grandma-lucy-users-please-help.html


Yes , I posted about this as well. I really thought it was a good food because of the ingredient list but my malt was NOT digesting it well at all. Her poop looked exactly like the food :w00t: I returned the bag to the store and got a full refund. I have tried and tried numerous times to reach the company by email with no response. Horrible customer service.:blink: I also noticed too much potatoe is used. I am so glad Vanilla is not eating this stuff anymore and I would NEVER reccommend it.
I am very pleased with the following pet foods that i am now feeding
Now pet foods ( www.petcurean.com)
Welcome to Weruva
These are Grain-free pet foods that I am finally happy with.:thumbsup:


----------

